# DI for Jazz Box



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am looking for an easily portable solution for jazz with semi hollowbody and was looking at some of the compact combo's like the AI Corus, AER, Henrickson etc but was wondering... Is it possible to get a reasonable (or even good) live tone just using a DI box staight in to a small PA. I have in mind coffee shop to small bar sized venues . 

If this is a workable idea what DI box would people reccomend ? And would some additonal EQ / tonal control be necessary?

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread might be of some interest to you. Maybe not 100% related...but some interesting comments just the same.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26567

Cheers

Dave


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave there is a lot of good advice in there. I too auditioned the Henricksen at Glen's store and was very impressed. It would be interesting to see if there are other ways of getting to that tone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you try the Polytone(s) also? 

If yes, what are your comments/comparisons?

What make and model of semi-hollowbody do you have? Stock pickups?

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was mainly comparing and AI combo / AI head Raezors Edge / and Henrickson. I briefly plugged into a Polytone (cant remenber which one) but ws not very impressed. I am not too good at describing the tone but all of the above seemed to offer a preferable one, to my ears at least. I was also a little put off by the reputation for poor reliabilty the newer ones seem to have. 

To complicate matters I was looking an option that worked well with both a Jazz box and a Multiac Nylon. Each of these did it very well in its own different way. Overall I think the AI / Raezors edge had the best acousitic & Brighter Jazz tone but it was getting pretty expensive. For the Jim Hall darker tone the Henrickson was the clear winner to me. The only downside it is only one channel ( I would prefer to be able to use a mic as well) and I am not sure how well it would handle a steel string acoustic, I ran out of time to try that - perhaps I am just asking too much of one amp ? Anyway this led me to look at a small PA as a possible solution.

Re guitar Pending acquisition of something a little more conventionally Jazzy I am currently using a Yamaha Aes1500b - with Stock its Di Marzio's (Q100??) and a Godin Multiac Nylon


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

AGP1 said:


> I am looking for an easily portable solution for jazz with semi hollowbody and was looking at some of the compact combo's like the AI Corus, AER, Henrickson etc but was wondering... Is it possible to get a reasonable (or even good) live tone just using a DI box staight in to a small PA. I have in mind coffee shop to small bar sized venues .
> 
> If this is a workable idea what DI box would people reccomend ? And would some additonal EQ / tonal control be necessary?
> 
> Thanks


Most coffee shops don't have any sort of PA as a house system, so that means lugging more gear. 

I'd look at a small full range combo like the Roland AC-60.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> This thread might be of some interest to you. Maybe not 100% related...but some interesting comments just the same.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26567
> 
> ...


Which led me to this video .. sweet ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jEDdJoPisc&feature=related


----------

